# Has anyone else noticed ...



## SCraig (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that there are virtually no Nikon bodies to be had?  B&H, Adorama, Midwest, and a local store have virtually none.  B&H only shows the D3000, D3100, and D5100.  No D3s, D3x, D700, D300, D7000, D90 at all.  Adorama is much the same.  I called Midwest Photo Exchange to see if they had a D7000 and he said that they were on backorder and were expected "Soon".

I also read on another forum that the D4 delivery has been moved up to March 22 (Here's The Link but it's all in Japanese and was translated on the other forum I frequent).


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 8, 2012)

it's been like this pretty much since the Tsunami in Japan and flooding in Thailand...Keeping prices high where you can find what you want.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 8, 2012)

Knock on from Japanese earth quake probably


----------



## dcrowephoto (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been trying to find a new D7000 for the past month and only Sears has it...but I don't want it that bad!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought the same thing at first, and I know that some of Nikon's factories got slammed, but I thought they had all of that resolved.  There didn't seem to be a shortage around Christmas, or parhaps I just didn't notice it.  Oddly Cannon bodies are available.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 8, 2012)

Canon's camera plants weren't hurt by the Tsunami like Nikon was. Nikon was hit HARD in it's production of DSLR's in Thailand. At Christmas we were using up the stock that had been produced before the Tsunami and there was a limited shipment that went out in November. Nikon got nailed hard in both Japan and Thailand-the quake and the Tsunami both nailed Nikon camera plants. As of December 1 Nikon had re-started LIMITED production of DSLR's and does not expect to recover to full capacity until the end of March.
WHEN they are recovered, they have a LOT to make up to get stock back up to normal levels. That's going to take some time.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 8, 2012)

dcrowephoto said:


> I've been trying to find a new D7000 for the past month and *only Sears has it*...but I don't want it that bad!



I'd rather shoot with a broken cardboard pinhole box than purchase from sears


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 8, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> dcrowephoto said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to find a new D7000 for the past month and *only Sears has it*...but I don't want it that bad!
> ...



I'm curios.  Why?  Are the prices that much out of line?

-Pete


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 8, 2012)

Prices are out there. I also think that EVERY TIME I have bought something electronic through Sears there's been a problem... Damage in handling is usually the cause.


----------



## ghache (Feb 8, 2012)

i am selling one of my d7000 if you are interested.


----------



## Nette (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in Japan and same problem over here.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 8, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Oddly Cannon bodies are available.


Nikon admits defeat and has decided to pull it's bodies off the market.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, whatever is going on it sure isn't going to help their 1st quarter 2012 numbers if nobody has items to sell.  I guess MLeek is right in that they were selling off their stock up to now but I'm surprised they had enough onhand to get them through the Christmas rush.  Personally I'm in no hurry since I've got two but there are a lot of people looking to spend their tax refunds right now.  If no Nikon bodies are available a lot of them will go with Canon.

Actually, ghache, a D7000 is what I'm looking for since I plan to stick with the DX sensor but I'd prefer a new one.


----------



## mishele (Feb 8, 2012)

that Nikon sucks?  lol (just messin)


----------



## SCraig (Feb 8, 2012)

Nikon or Canon, it's all in what you are accustomed to and what you prefer.  They are both equal in my opinion with the difference coming from the mind behind the camera.


----------



## bhop (Feb 8, 2012)

dcrowephoto said:


> I've been trying to find a new D7000 for the past month and only Sears has it...but I don't want it that bad!





2WheelPhoto said:


> [I'd rather shoot with a broken cardboard pinhole box than purchase from sears




What's wrong with buying from Sears?  The camera in the box is the exact same thing as a camera shop. :er:


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 8, 2012)

bhop said:
			
		

> What's wrong with buying from Sears?  The camera in the box is the exact same thing as a camera shop. :er:



I second this thought.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 8, 2012)

It's rough. It might not be in the news much anymore, but that destruction is still taking it's toll. I'm about to move there next month. I hope I'm not completely cut off.


----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, I'm glad I bought when I did.  I just got my D90 from B&H 2 weeks ago!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 8, 2012)

Bellaluna said:


> Wow, I'm glad I bought when I did.  I just got my D90 from B&H 2 weeks ago!


You may have gotten the last one   They are all backordered at B&H now.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got mine from Amazon in Oct last year and there had a crap load of them.....everplace is out of stock now.

I got a D40 body with 100,000 shutter clicks, I let it go cheap.....1800.00 shipped....bahahahahaha:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## jake337 (Feb 8, 2012)

No one must have keh.com.   They have D3, D3s, D3x, d700, d7000, d5100, d3100.Nikon Digital Camera Bodies - KEH.com everyone is talking new stock.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bellaluna said:


> Wow, I'm glad I bought when I did.  I just got my D90 from B&H 2 weeks ago!


You bought a used one right?  I cant believe I just saw one displayed at micro center for $1,199! Ouch!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 8, 2012)

jake337 said:


> No one must have keh.com.   They have D3, D3s, D3x, d700, d7000, d5100, d3100.Nikon Digital Camera Bodies - KEH.com everyone is talking new stock.



Yeah, but keh.com, in my admittedly limited experience, seems to have a tendency to list things as "in stock" even when they aren't. They were the only place I could find a 50mm f/1.8G "in stock" a few weeks back, but when I called, it turned out to be on backorder.  Ended up buying a refurb from Adorama for way cheaper anyway, but from now on I'll always call keh and make sure the in-stock item is actually IN their stock.


----------



## IByte (Feb 8, 2012)

I was browsing through Ritz's.com and saw d7000 bodies for sale.  Also besides the disasters, tax season had a role to play in the body's  disappearance.  IMO I do not want to buy my camera where I buy tools.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 8, 2012)

sm4him said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > No one must have keh.com.   They have D3, D3s, D3x, d700, d7000, d5100, d3100.Nikon Digital Camera Bodies - KEH.com everyone is talking new stock.
> ...



Were you looking at new or used?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 8, 2012)

bhop said:


> dcrowephoto said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to find a new D7000 for the past month and only Sears has it...but I don't want it that bad!
> ...



Service more horrid than bestbuys. Plus thats a lot of tax to pay when we can simply order from a respectable retailer such as bhphoto or adorama.


----------



## Bellaluna (Feb 9, 2012)

> You bought a used one right? I cant believe I just saw one displayed at micro center for $1,199! Ouch!



No, I bought new.  I got the body and kit lens for $1,049 at B&H.


----------



## fsquare (Feb 9, 2012)

it's the same in Canada.


----------



## bhop (Feb 9, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Service more horrid than bestbuys. Plus thats a lot of tax to pay when we can simply order from a respectable retailer such as bhphoto or adorama.



I guess I can understand the tax thing. The service part.. well, for something like a dslr, i'd deal directly with Nikon anyway.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 9, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Actually, ghache, a D7000 is what I'm looking for since I plan to stick with the DX sensor but I'd prefer a new one.



Don't you want to at least wait and see if they're going to release the D400?


----------



## SCraig (Feb 9, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, ghache, a D7000 is what I'm looking for since I plan to stick with the DX sensor but I'd prefer a new one.
> ...


Nope.  It will have an FX sensor if they do release one, and I don't want an FX sensor.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 9, 2012)

SCraig said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > SCraig said:
> ...



I thought it was supposed to be a successor of the D300S which is DX.


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 9, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a successor of the D300S which is DX.



I was looking into the D400 when I heard that the D800 was 36MP and I'm pretty sure I read that it was cropped.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 9, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a successor of the D300S which is DX.


Good point.  I was thinking of it as a baby D700 but you guys may be right.  Maybe I will wait a bit


----------

